# Welche Krankheit hat mein Fisch?



## Teichforum.info (24. Jan. 2004)

Hallo an alle,

habe seit zwei Tagen wohl einen kranken Fisch im Teich. :cry: 

Der Fisch(Olli) ein "Kugel Schumbunki" treibt manchmal orientierungslos auf dem Teich. Mal schwimmt,treibt (wie Gleichgewichtsstörungen) er auf der Seite-mal auf dem Rücken und dann wieder, schwimmt er ganz normal.Seine Farben sind blaß,kein kräftiges blau oder orange mehr.

Weiß jemand was mit Ihm los ist?
Soll ich Ihn rausholen?
Kann er die anderen Fische anstecken?

Für jede Antwort wäre ich Euch dankbar!

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Jan. 2004)

Hi Thorsten, 
Ich gehe davon aus, Du schreibst hier von einem __ Shubunkin.
Du schreibst, es ist der einzige Fisch mit diesen Symptomen. 
Nach Deiner Beschreibung würde ich eindeutig auf eine Enzündung der Schwimmblase tippen. Ist übrigens eine nicht gerade seltene Krankheit bei diesen Kugel Shubunkins. 
Behandlung: 
Du nimmst den Fisch aus dem Teich. Der Fisch sollte für ca. eine Woche in ein Behandlungsbecken mit sehr niedrigem Wasserstand, damit er beim schwimmen nicht viel Kraft verbraucht und nicht an Erschöpfung stirbt. Anschließend erhöst Du die Wassertemperatur langsam aber stetig bis auf min. 20 °C. Dies verbessert das Immunsystem des Fisches und der Genesungsprozess läuft. Ein leichtes Aufsalzen des Wassers mit jodfreiem Salz kann in solch einem Fall dem Fisch bei der Atmung sehr helfen. 
Wichtig: Das Wasser für das Behandlungsbecken aus dem Teich entnehmen und den Fisch gleich mit umsetzen. Es darf kein Wassertemperaturunterschied entstehen. Dies wäre bei einer Schwimmblasenentzündung das AUS. 
Viel Glück und Ergebnis bitte mitteilen. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Jan. 2004)

Hallo rainthanner,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Rettungsaktion für läuft schon.

Eine Frage habe ich noch:

Wie soll ich Olli nach dieser Woche wieder den Teich zuführen?
Von 20 grad Wassertemperatur -ins kalte Teichwasser?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,
das wichtigste ist nun das Du Olli wieder auf die Flossen bekommst, dann sehen wir weiter. 
Bitte über den Verlauf berichten und mach' Fotos wenn's geht. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Thorsten, 
wie geht es Olli heute? 
Wenn man nichts mehr hört, ist der Fisch meistens im Fischhimmel. Hoffe nicht, oder? 
Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Jan. 2004)

Hallo rainthanner,

ne, ne, alles in Ordnung! Er schwimmt ganz ruhig - bzw. lässt sich einfach im Wasser treiben.

Melde mich morgen-oder übermorgen wieder.Danke für die Nachfrage  

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Jan. 2004)

Man,man,man !!

Der Gast war ich    

Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Thorsten, 
wird schon, 
bis Morgen dann. 
Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Jan. 2004)

Hallo rainthanner,

momentan sieht es mit Olli nicht so gut aus!!!

Er schwimmt jetzt nur noch auf der Seite bzw. auf dem Rücken.Wenn man Ihn in die richtige Position bringt,kippt er sofort wieder um so als ob er zuviel Luft im Bauch hätte.

Kann im moment leider keine Fotos machen, da die Digik.defekt ist.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Thorsten, 
Ja, ja, die Schwimmblase. 
Wir werden Oli noch nicht aufgeben, das kann dauern und kann mit der Temperaturerhöhung noch werden. (Kann aber auch schon sehr fortgeschritten sein!)
Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du den niedrigen Wasserstand eingehalten und die Temperatur immer noch langsam erhöhst, sowie das Wasser leicht aufgesalzen ist.  
Eine Besserung kannst Du erst bei frühestens 20°C erwarten und da dürftest Du jetzt erst langsam ankommen. 
Becken  belüften und Wasser filtern und Teilwasserwechsel jeden 2. Tag sind Voraussetzung jeder Behandlung. Achtung mit der Temperatur des Wechselwassers.  
(Man könnte die Luft im Extremfall mit einer Kanüle ablassen und den Einsitch mit Wundsalbe betupfen, aber ich kann Dir nicht übers Internet die Stelle eines solchen Einstichs erklären). Dies muß schon einem Fisch-Doc überlassen werden, wenn Du einen in der Nähe hast. 

Schaun wir mal, wie's morgen aussieht. 
Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Rainer,

Wasserstand OK.
Wassertemperatur OK.
Leicht aufgesalzen.
Warten wir es mal ab.

Ein Fisch Doc ? Weiß garnicht ob wir sowas in der nähe haben."Normaler"Tierarzt aber kennt der sich damit aus?Glaube eher nicht.Na mal schauen-sind sowiso schon Stammkunde bei unseren Arzt mit den ganzen Viehzeug was wir haben.

2Hunde/Eine Amazone/Zwei Katzen

Melde mich morgen wieder.Danke nochmal!!

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Rainer,

alle Bemühungen waren umsonst.

Olli ist die Nacht im Fischhimmel gewandert. :cry:  :cry:

Ich möchte mich nochmals bei Dir bedanken, das Du versucht hast Olli zu retten! Danke.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Thorsten, 
das ist schade, hab' ich aber schon fast befürchtet. 
Tut mir Leid um Oli. 

Gruß r.t.


----------

